# Exceeding my storage limit



## dk8594 (Jul 2, 2018)

I'm getting an error message when I try to upload pics that I've hit my storage quota.  

Does anyone know how to delete pics I've uploaded in the past to free up more storage?


----------



## Jin (Jul 2, 2018)

Notifications->inbox->(drop down)settings->attachments. 

Delete from there


----------



## Spongy (Jul 2, 2018)

Jin doesn't really live in Japan.  He's an IT administrator based out of New Delhi.


----------



## jennerrator (Jul 2, 2018)

I’m bad about shit like this....


----------



## Iron1 (Jul 2, 2018)

imgur.com Easiest photo storage solution on the net, nuff said.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Jul 2, 2018)

Get rid of the old nudes and send new ones...


----------



## Mythos (Jul 3, 2018)

Jin said:


> Notifications->inbox->(drop down)settings->attachments.
> 
> Delete from there



Damn he's good..


----------



## gymrat827 (Jul 3, 2018)

JuiceTrain said:


> Get rid of the old nudes and send new ones...



figured it would be this..


----------

